# Autotune feature for R15s?



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I recently upgraded my D11 in the bedroom to a R15 DVR unit (100) and everything seems great. The only annoying thing that I have noticed, or basically that I am missing is the Autotune function. I used to use it alot as I tend to fall asleep watching TV, but I would set the autotune to change the channel a short time later to one of the XM stations to listen to at night. 

Why can't they have this function on the R15 (along with the option to record)
I know on my Sci Atlanta box with TW there was a remind to watch/autotune option as well as record option for every show. Sometimes I would just like it to change the channel to that show, or remind me that it is on, not record it. This doesn't seem like a difficult function.

The only workaround I have found so far is to tune to an XM station, then watch a recorded show, if I fall asleep eventually it will stop and then go back to last tuned channel. This is not ideal, but better than nothing.

Now if only I could figure out how to get the black screen only back as the screen saver on the XM instead of the bouncy D* icon that is too bright and annoying.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

None of the DVRs have this feature. I guess the thinking is that you can just setup a recording at the desired time/channel instead of using Autotune.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Blade -- a number of us have complained about this lack of feature. I agree it is a big miss on the part of the R15. There are many people on this board who don't see the value in this feature, either because it is not something they would use or because Tivo doesn't have this feature and they believe anything Tivo doesn't have couldn't have value. 

But it is one of the things I miss most about moving from a standard DTV receiver to the R15. There are work-arounds (like scheduling two recordings at the same time to force a channel change). But none of the work-arounds are really suitable. After 9 months of using the R15, I still miss autotune.


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> None of the DVRs have this feature. I guess the thinking is that you can just setup a recording at the desired time/channel instead of using Autotune.


You should say "none of DirecTv DVRs or TiVo DVRs". Dish DVRs (like 5XX) have Autotune feature.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

i miss it too


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

maybe a choice of record and watch, rcord and don't watch or if 2 things are recording at the same time which one to watch. but since there are so many options like even watching a third show from the list, or recording in stand by mode it they probobably figure it could get too complicated. But I see your point if I want to watch a basketball game and I am surfing and it starts recording the game and I miss the first few minutes because I forgot that it was even on... maybe a "pop up" that says, "show x is about to record to view press the green button, to record and not watch press the red button."


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> maybe a choice of record and watch, rcord and don't watch or if 2 things are recording at the same time which one to watch. but since there are so many options like even watching a third show from the list, or recording in stand by mode it they probobably figure it could get too complicated. But I see your point if I want to watch a basketball game and I am surfing and it starts recording the game and I miss the first few minutes because I forgot that it was even on... maybe a "pop up" that says, "show x is about to record to view press the green button, to record and not watch press the red button."


A pop-up reminder doesn't replace autotune (which automatically tunes to a channel when you are away from the remote control).

Autotune isn't that complicated ... DTV's non-dvr receivers have it. With the DVR, all they need to do is provide three options when you select a show: Record, Record and Autotune, Autotune without Recording. Autotune conflicts can be handled the same way that record conflicts are handled (or the same way they are handled on non-DVR boxes). Autotune without Recording would put the program in the buffer, but would not save the program.

A useful addition to Autotune would be a continuous buffer, rather than a buffer which gets deleted when the channel changes.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Upstream said:


> A pop-up reminder doesn't replace autotune (which automatically tunes to a channel when you are away from the remote control).
> 
> Autotune isn't that complicated ... DTV's non-dvr receivers have it. With the DVR, all they need to do is provide three options when you select a show: Record, Record and Autotune, Autotune without Recording. Autotune conflicts can be handled the same way that record conflicts are handled (or the same way they are handled on non-DVR boxes). Autotune without Recording would put the program in the buffer, but would not save the program.
> 
> A useful addition to Autotune would be a continuous buffer, rather than a buffer which gets deleted when the channel changes.


I agree. The E* DVR I had had it. It's probably to diffilcult for the D* programmers to do with their level (or lack thereof) of expertise.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Upstream said:


> A useful addition to Autotune would be a continuous buffer, rather than a buffer which gets deleted when the channel changes.


There is such a thing -- its called "record the prgram."

Seriously, if so many people want it, I guess D* should put it in, but I don't get it. Setting the program to record does the same thing as autotune, and it makes sure you don't miss anything.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Seriously said:


> I don't think I have ever even used the autotune on my D11's - but then I never record to vcr either...
> 
> Never even thought to have it on the r15's...if I want it, I record it.
> 
> I know other people like it though. Just dunno why!


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> Setting the program to record does the same thing as autotune, and it makes sure you don't miss anything.


I don't really have a dog in this fight. But, I will point out that Record consumes disk space and therefore may result in the deletion of recorded programs. Autotune would avoid this problem.

Cheers,


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

wb -- correct. Record consumes disk space which may cause other programs to be deleted. But also, Record doesn't change the channel. So, as in the example the original poster presented, you can't be half asleep and have the receiver automatically turn to an XM station. Recording the XM station to watch it tomorrow doesn't really serve the purpose.


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

yes, the autotune feature would be great. I DVR a ton of programs, but sometimes I am there to watch the live event and want to the auto-tune to remind me of the program I wanted to watch.

I miss this feature from my E* DVR. err PVR


----------



## boogiebear64 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have had my r-15 for about a month now. Before I had Dish and a 510, and a 508. I love my r-15 compared to those DVRs. I could write you a list of the advantages, but I do agree with the first thread poster. I miss my autotune. There has been times I do want to be reminded of a program, and have the box automatically switch to a channel, without bothering to record it. I have noticed this feature really matters to people who like to switch over to music channels at a preset time.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Upstream said:


> wb -- correct. Record consumes disk space which may cause other programs to be deleted. But also, Record doesn't change the channel. So, as in the example the original poster presented, you can't be half asleep and have the receiver automatically turn to an XM station. Recording the XM station to watch it tomorrow doesn't really serve the purpose.


As long as your drive isn't crammed with shows, this shouldn't be a major issue. "Record DOES change the channel (how else would it record?), it just might not change the channel on the tuner you're watching. Set a one minute manual record on BOTH tuners and VOILA!

Just trying to help you find a workaround, but again, if a lot of people want autotune, D* should put it in.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

The point is I shouldn't have to do random 1 minute manual records and all that. I had a DVR before that would do a reminder, and would do an autotune. How difficult of an option is it to put that in? They have it in the D11, just have another option to choose from, for those who don't want to use it they can ignore it.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

WingNut -- as I mentioned earlier in this thread, there are workarounds, but none are really suitable.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

FLWingNut said:


> As long as your drive isn't crammed with shows, this shouldn't be a major issue. "Record DOES change the channel (how else would it record?), it just might not change the channel on the tuner you're watching. Set a one minute manual record on BOTH tuners and VOILA!


Better yet, you could mount a small XM radio with a timer atop your R-15, holding it in place with duct tape. But, at some point, workarounds just aren't worth the associated inconvenience. 

YMMV, I suppose.

Cheers,


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

blade said:


> ...The only workaround I have found so far is to tune to an XM station, then watch a recorded show, if I fall asleep eventually it will stop and then go back to last tuned channel. This is not ideal, but better than nothing...


That's really not a bad workaround, but what if you wanted to be watching live TV shortly before you fall asleep? You might think you can't, and also get to your XM station after you fall asleep. But, I think you might be able to do something VERY similar to your workaround: go you the channel you'd like to watch "live". Press the "R" button. Next, change the channel to your XM channel. Then, start playing back the show you just started to record. That show will NOT be associated with the "live buffer" (your XM channel will be), and when the playback of that recording ends*, just as in the scenario of your workaround, you'll be "dropped" onto your XM channel. It's just that you'll have that one unwanted recording, but you can just "dash-dash" it away, the next day, at your convenience. (Most of my wanted recordings become unwanted recordings about 10 seconds after I finish watching them)

*actually, there's about a 5-minute "dead time" while you're a not responding (since you're asleep) to the "delete/don't delete" prompt.

FYI, when you are playing back a recording that is still in progress, you can tell whether or not that recording is associated with the live buffer by looking at the status bar. If the status bar has 0:00 at the left, and [something like] 1:00 at the right, the recording is not assocated with the live buffer. However, if the status bar has something like 10:00 at the left, and 11:00 at the right, then it IS associated with the live buffer.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Upstream said:


> WingNut -- as I mentioned earlier in this thread, there are workarounds, but none are really suitable.


OK. Just trying to help you with SOME kind of solution. I've never had the need for autotune -- the whole point of a DVR is to AVOID live TV (with its irritating commercials) in the first place. I watch very little TV live -- if it's worth watching, it's worth recording and watching later to zip thru the commercials. About the only live stuff we "watch" is XM for background music, and I like to check out some West Coast NHL stuff when I go to bed, but that's about it.

I'm not sure how you'd implement autotune on a box with two tuners. How do you make sure the box changes channels on the tuner you're watching, and not just on the background tuner? That's why I suggested manual records. Hope you come up with something yo like.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Blade

I agree 100%. I had TW and I felt the "Remind" feature was great.

Bill


----------

